

Who Gets the Highest Ad Rates Online? - drc1912
http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=141153

======
ShabbyDoo
This "article" is in a horrible, Forbes-like, turn-the-pages-for-you
presentation format. But, it's still an interesting read. My summary (knowing
little about the ad world).... To get high CPMs, either (1) sell lots of
eyeballs in one batch or (2) sell the eyeballs of people who decide to spend
lots of money.

It's pretty hard to create The Economist from scratch, but is it possible to
identify long-tail opportunities with niche demographics of influencers? And,
if so, how would one go about selling his advertising space?

